# Yes crochet uses more yarn then knitting, how much more?



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I walked into a yarn store to spend the credit I had. I had a friend who asked me to make her a few things, she bought the yarn and told me to return the extra yarn and spend the credit basically for my pay. That worked out fine...so I did just that and got some special yarn they had in the back of the store. While at the register with the lovely yarn I found, I asked the man who was helping me why he prefers to knit as he told me he did. He replied that crocheting takes 1/3 more yarn. I didn't think that was accurate but was nice and didn't say anything to him then. I looked this up online..... According to her doing both,* the garter stitch is even to the single crochet*. I do a nice tight stitch so I imagine this is accurate if you use identical needle sizes for both and even tension. However on the knitting, *stocking stitch uses 1/4 less then single crochet*.* Double crochet and half double crochet uses 1/6 less than the garter stitch*. Then if you compare the best option for yarn useage she says the *stocking stitch which uses 1/4 less then either the garter stitch or the single crochet. *

This gal on the page below knits and crochets both, these are her results. I think it is great to see this and it helps determine which to use on a project, crochet or knit and how much to get! Typically I see a knit project and want to crochet a similar project now. This is helpful to me, I hope she is correct.

http://notsogranny.com/2014/07/does-crochet-really-use-more-yarn-than-knitting.html

Has anyone compared this themselves? I like getting the most out of the natural fiber yarns so I enjoyed seeing her results.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I think it is true if you are only comparing two dimensions...length and width. All else being equal in terms of needle and hook size, etc - crochet will be a little thicker. 

The yarn is what the yarn is. It is physically going to take up as much space in the universe as it is going to take up. There are some things I crochet for thickness that I would have to use two layers of knitting to get to the same effect. But there are lots of things I don't want to be that thick and bulky and knitting is nicer for those things. At least imo.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I think her base idea is off. 

I've always thought garter stitch is even to the Slip Stitch ... unless the writer is European where their single crochet is equivalent to our slip stitch. (Their double crochet is our single crochet).

Or maybe my thinking is off, but just looking at the motions, our knit stitch = our slip stitch. Off to check the link.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll go toe-to-toe with any crocheter and see who racks up the most pounds of fiber stuffed into the project.......by the hour.......by the day.......by the project.......no matter.

I'm easy, that way.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

According to the article written she states:

"double crochet (US single crochet)" 

"treble crochet (US double crochet)" 

"half treble crochet (US half double crochet)"


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Forerunner said:


> I'll go toe-to-toe with any crocheter and see who racks up the most pounds of fiber stuffed into the project.......by the hour.......by the day.......by the project.......no matter.
> 
> I'm easy, that way.


I knew that knitting uses less yarn per project but after being told that much more, I looked it up and found that page. I use tiny needles to make projects with thin yarns.  The sales guy saying crochet uses 1/3 third more yarn seemed a lot so I was curious. I am sure Forerunner you would use less yarn per project of identical yarns...hands down! But then again, if you knit fast which folks say you do.....then you would go through more yarn from speed alone if comparing time!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

FR would use more yarn knitting than any crochet ever I think!

(Pound for pound, he says... smh)


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

FR is comparing apples to oranges. He makes things that are about 1/2 mile thick. Ok, not quite that thick, but something near to it. And he knits with a zillion strands. Ok, not a zillion. But almost. 

LOL!


----------

